# Cyanogen Mod 6--the one withFroyo--hits target list of devices,first stable release



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

From Engadget:


> If 6.0.0 RC1 just wasn't cutting it for ya, CyanogenMod-6.0 has released what's being touted as the "first stable release based on Android 2.2" and has hit the target number of supported devices, which by our quick count includes EVO 4G, Slide, Nexus One, Dream / Magic, Aria, and Droid --and we might be missing a few.. You know the drill; if you need a bit of Froyo in your mobile life.


For the Nexus:
Find it here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=722798

And if you really want to be on the Cyanogenmod/Froyo2.2 cutting edge: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=723844
I run the nightlies, around two a day: http://mirror.kanged.net/cm/nightly/passion/

For the other phones listed search here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that the other day.
I was going to try it on my wife's Droid, but when I read through the comments there appeared to still be some problems.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> Yeah, I saw that the other day.
> I was going to try it on my wife's Droid, but when I read through the comments there appeared to still be some problems.[/QUOT
> Not for most. The problem is that most don't do the wipes that are recommended, or flash the proper radio.
> I've been running test builds every day and all is fine. Just do a nandroid before doing the wipes and flash.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I flashed my wife's Droid with the stock Froyo a few weeks ago.

I flashed a P3 1.1 GHz kernel last night and the thing took off!
Benchmarked higher than my DInc on Froyo! :eek2:

I might try Cyanogen 6 for her.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> I flashed my wife's Droid with the stock Froyo a few weeks ago.
> 
> I flashed a P3 1.1 GHz kernel last night and the thing took off!
> Benchmarked higher than my DInc on Froyo! :eek2:
> ...


When you flash 6 it will replace the kernel, try it for awhile that way......you can always reflash the kernel of your choice.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Do they have the ability to overclock built into it?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> Do they have the ability to overclock built into it?


I don't really know, I run setcpu and it shows overclocking @1.11 + khz. So I guess it does. I have flashed Wildmonks kernels that overclock with 950mv (I won't go below 950mv).


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's the Quadrant score for my wife's Droid clocked at 1.1 GHz. :eek2:










This is using the stock Froyo ROM with P3's 250/1100 kernel.
http://www.p3designs.info/kernels/


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Which quadrant app are you using? There are a bunch in the market.
Edit: found it.
Using CM6-nightly build 08312010 (with cyanogen kernel), and setting "Setcpu" to max my benchmark is 1580. It will be interesting to see the different results by changing max cpu clocking.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Btw: data download speeds- 1.2 mps/ upload- 1.1 mps @ 3:23 am central time on ATT. Speeds will be a lot slower this afternoon when all the university and college students fire up all of their data devices on ATT.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I installed 6 briefly this morning on my DInc, but didn't have much time to play with it.
How do you get Market on it?

I went back to Virtuous 2.3 and flashed hydrakernel 1.15GHz.
That bumped it up pretty good.


----------



## mikep554 (Feb 14, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> I installed 6 briefly this morning on my DInc, but didn't have much time to play with it.


There are still some DInc hardware issues. No LED notifications (other than charging), leaving wifi on will cause random reboots, no fm radio or tv out, music app and several other apps don't see on-board 8 GB memory (they only see SD card).

Other than that, it's fast and stable.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> I installed 6 briefly this morning on my DInc, but didn't have much time to play with it.
> How do you get Market on it?
> I went back to Virtuous 2.3 and flashed hydrakernel 1.15GHz.
> That bumped it up pretty good.


Nice.

To get the Google apps you will need to flash the gapps file. Google does not want Cyanogen to include Google apps in his roms, so it is a separate file.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

mikep554 said:


> There are still some DInc hardware issues. No LED notifications (other than charging), leaving wifi on will cause random reboots, no fm radio or tv out, music app and several other apps don't see on-board 8 GB memory (they only see SD card).
> 
> Other than that, it's fast and stable.


Of course speaking as a Nexus user, fm would come soon, notification works well enough for me but not for others, I don't think I've experienced the wifi issue.
Just remember CM and his team builds his roms from the ground up, so it takes a lot of work and time, and has to be done for each phone, one size doesn't fit all.
This isn't a final, just a stable "test" work in progress. That is why I run the nightlies, already ahead of the stable release. :lol:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

How are you running the nightlies and staying up to speed with your installed apps, etc.?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> How are you running the nightlies and staying up to speed with your installed apps, etc.?


CM will bundle the Google updated apps into a new gapps file, yea no automatic updates. The updated google apps can be downloaded from the market but the only notification that there are updates come from posts on Android forums. All other apps get market updates as usual.
Kind of a pain but that's what ya get living on the cutting edge. :lol:


----------



## mikep554 (Feb 14, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Just remember CM and his team builds his roms from the ground up, so it takes a lot of work and time, and has to be done for each phone, one size doesn't fit all.


I'm aware of the situation. I wasn't complaining, just letting Marlin Guy know what to expect. If he knows that the wifi causes reboots, he might leave his wifi off and have a pleasant experience instead of leaving his wifi on and thinking that CM6 must crash a lot.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Nuff said.


----------

